# Cramping 4 weeks post partum



## Bunnyc80 (Aug 6, 2009)

Is it normal to start getting menstrual type cramps start up again at 4 weeks post partum? These have been coming and going,just when i thought i was done with these? Also when is it safe to resume sexual intercourse? DH is very keen to "resume" our sex life.I am now only spotting but as i said above am getting cramps.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

you could just be having your first af after delivery, things can be a bit strange for the first few months. You are ok to have sex again from now,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Bunnyc80 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thankyou for your reply,i just wondered,i also am itching to get back to my exercise regime,i was very fit before i became PG,(fitness instructor) taught classes,ran alot etc.I am so desperate to resume my exercise,would it be ok to start now I put on quite a bit of weight and want to start shifting it now,its getting me quite down and im sure exercsing would make me feel alot better.

Thanks x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I would give it another couple of weeks, and then just start off slowly. Your body has been through a lot, and isn't getting the sleep it needs in one chunk at night, take it easy,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

